# Как правильно качать пресс?



## Serj (4 Авг 2011)

Подскажите плз как правильно качать пресс на ровной поверхности и на наклонной скамье. Я делаю упражнения с ровной спиной, но где-то читал что это не правильно. Так ли это?


----------



## Serj (4 Авг 2011)

Кстати, скамья лучше изогнутая или прямая?


----------



## Serj (10 Авг 2011)

Уважаемым врачам такой же уровень консультаций в других областях науки и техники...!


----------



## daria181289 (18 Авг 2011)

почему же нет советов?! такая важная и интересующая всех тема!
я слышала, что при выполнении медленных упражнений на пресс поясница должна находиться в нейтральном положении - не должна быть вдавлена в пол, ни выгнута дугой, то есть между поясницей и полом с трудом ладошка должна проходить. Ну или стандартный образ о виноградинке между поясницей и полом, которую нельзя выпускать, ни давить. Упражнения пилатес надо выполнять с таким исходным положением спины.
А вообще для того, чтобы пресс качать необходимо соблюдать принцип постепенного усложнения упражнений, потому что если будешь лежа горизонтально поднимать и опускать прямые ноги до угла 90 градусов с плохопрокаченным абдоменом, то спина будет дугой гнуться, отсюда нагрузка пойдет нереальная.
Вот про грыжи и пресс я ничего не знаю. Должны же быть какие-то советы/ограничения.


----------



## daria181289 (18 Авг 2011)

Вот нашла йога-упражнение для пресса при межпозвонковой грыже - главное следить за ощущениями и не стараться ноги прям на пол как она закидывать
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ric2L2LpH0


----------



## ru-men-s (19 Авг 2011)

daria181289 написал(а):


> Вот нашла йога-упражнение для пресса при межпозвонковой грыже - главное следить за ощущениями и не стараться ноги прям на пол как она закидывать
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ric2L2LpH0


Не врач, не уверен - но все же не рискнул бы)))


----------



## daria181289 (20 Авг 2011)

смотри, тут тоже есть упражнения хорошие на пресс при межпозвонковой грыже
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Did5JmLFUDk
растяжка
как "освободить бедро"
пресс: 8-10 повторение с выдохом на усилие
Спина: 2 серии по 10-15 повторений


----------



## ru-men-s (23 Авг 2011)

daria181289 написал(а):


> смотри, тут тоже есть упражнения хорошие на пресс при межпозвонковой грыже
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Did5JmLFUDk
> растяжка
> как "освободить бедро"
> ...


Лично мне нравится, кроме поворотов тазом в стороны и прогиба спины внутрь (к полу)...)) Почти все эти упражнения или по крайней мере схожие прописаны в рекомендациях д-м Ступиным.


----------



## daria181289 (23 Авг 2011)

Я тоже не делаю повороты тазом. Читала, что с грыжами не допускаются упражнения на сильное скручивание в стороны и подъем таза мне не нравится. "Мост" я могу делать только по принципу пилатеса, то есть опускать ооооочень медленно позвонок за позвонком с правильным дыханием. И только после обострения, в обычный период. И при этом это упражнение на испанских сайтах пилатеса НЕ рекомендуется при грыжах - не знаю почему.


----------



## ru-men-s (23 Авг 2011)

daria181289 написал(а):


> Я тоже не делаю повороты тазом. Читала, что с грыжами не допускаются упражнения на сильное скручивание в стороны и подъем таза мне не нравится. "Мост" я могу делать только по принципу пилатеса, то есть опускать ооооочень медленно позвонок за позвонком с правильным дыханием. И только после обострения, в обычный период. И при этом это упражнение на испанских сайтах пилатеса НЕ рекомендуется при грыжах - не знаю почему.


Про мост-я его делаю (с грыжей), но не так высоко как на ролике. Возможно и не стоит его делать вовсе, не знаю. На след недели планирую консультацию у мануального терапевта, лучшего в нашем городе (стаж более 25 лет, преподавателя мед.университета), обязательно распрошу его про все эти упражнения))


----------



## daria181289 (23 Авг 2011)

ru-men-s написал(а):


> Про мост-я его делаю (с грыжей), но не так высоко как на ролике. Возможно и не стоит его делать вовсе, не знаю. На след недели планирую консультацию у мануального терапевта, лучшего в нашем городе (стаж более 25 лет, преподавателя мед.университета), обязательно распрошу его про все эти упражнения))


А ты недавно только о своей грыже узнал? Я просто тоже. Поэтому пока еще не в курсе как действовать. Тоже вроде нашла мануального терапевта - надо идти, наверное. Расскажешь потом, что тебе и как твой терапевт сказал про упражнения? Если можешь в личку мне ответить или как ей тут пользоваться я пока еще не знаю


----------



## ru-men-s (23 Авг 2011)

daria181289 написал(а):


> А ты недавно только о своей грыже узнал? Я просто тоже. Поэтому пока еще не в курсе как действовать. Тоже вроде нашла мануального терапевта - надо идти, наверное. Расскажешь потом, что тебе и как твой терапевт сказал про упражнения? Если можешь в личку мне ответить или как ей тут пользоваться я пока еще не знаю


У меня история со стороны даже веселая...спина болеть начала на этот НГ, думал ерунда и постоянно откладывал визит к врачу во имя работы (уж очень люблю ее), когда все же выбрался к врачу - она меня осмотрела, по рентгену (!) ничего не увидела, сказала что грыжи нет (про протрузии и прочее я и знать не знал что это такое)... Я на радостях продолжил активно поднимать тяжести и пить прописанные ею таблетки расслабляющие мышцы (!), после однажды ночью ложась спать в очередной раз повернув спинку так чтобы похрустело раздался треск как из пулемета)) На утро стало ощутимо хуже, на след еще хуже, на 3-е утро не смог встать ... в итоге кончилось операцией в июне через 2.5 недели после этого и рецидивом в итоге!)) В общем теперь к врачам отношусь с ооооооогромнейшим подозрением, чего и всем советую!)))
По поводу мануального терапевта - обязательно сообщу )))


----------



## Neofit (1 Сен 2011)

Serj написал(а):


> Подскажите плз как правильно качать пресс на ровной поверхности и на наклонной скамье. Я делаю упражнения с ровной спиной, но где-то читал что это не правильно. Так ли это?


Насколько я понимаю, подьемы корпуса из положения лежа вообще слабо прокачивают пресс работают в основном бедра. Нагрузку дают скручивания,т.е. когда ты пытаешся сложится в области живота, а не бедер. Вот как то так
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q7o-KcM2ig
или так
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ic60dy0wxvQ
А вообще лучше всего поискать в Сети (или в магазине) книжку Курта Брунгардта "Идеальные пресс за 6 недель", там он всю технику подробно  обьясняет+распостраненные ошибки.


----------



## Asper (1 Сен 2011)

ru-men-s написал(а):


> В общем теперь к врачам отношусь с ооооооогромнейшим подозрением, чего и всем советую!)))



Зачем вы тогда форум посещаете? где консультируют врачи!


----------



## daria181289 (2 Сен 2011)

Neofit написал(а):


> Вот как то так
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q7o-KcM2ig


Вот это вообще идеально! Мне **** сколько времени понадобилось, анализируя себя и способы выполнения скручиваний, чтобы самой научиться и чувствовать, как правильно делать упражнения на пресс. Методом проб и ошибок) Посмотреть видео можно миллионы раз, но все равно надо каждое движение и все ощущения через себя пропускать.


----------



## nats-77 (14 Ноя 2011)

Пресс, пресс... Нужен пресс! Пузо расти начало((( Можно ли обруч крутить с грыжами в пояснице- без фанатизма, конечно? Лыжи, коньки, ролики, велосипед, бассейн, танцы живота- раньше занималась иногда. Что из этого не противопоказано? Хочу пойти на лечебную физкультуру или йогу- но какие-то движения возможно под запретом? Уже шевелиться боюсь- а надо. Без движений вес набирается((((((((((


----------

